# supply and demand at work.. ledger blue hardware wallet



## trog100 (Jan 19, 2018)

pity i never bought a couple of them back in november..  i think i paid about £220 quid for mine 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ledger-B...576566?hash=item4b30b2e0f6:g:l00AAOSwuHdaVnJo

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2018)

What is that?!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow that's some inflated price that.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 19, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> What is that?!



in crypto land its what is called a hardware wallet.. somewhere to store crypto offline where it cant get nicked..

you plug it into a usb port to move crypto on and off it..

quite clearly the people that make them cant keep up.. kind of like the gold rush story.. the people that make the real money are the people that sell the picks and shovels or in this case somewhere safe to keep the gold..

i just happened to notice this when i just did google search for hardware wallets.

trog


----------

